# MORE pleco fry! New pictures, Post #28



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

No idea how many but I went to switch substrate, picked up a piece of wood and a zillion fell out! I scooped as many as I could out and put them in my fluval edge with my mystery fry


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome news  new fry is one of the most fun times of the hobby imo


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations. 

Pleco spawning seems to be one of the most secretive things ever. I never know until the odd baby starts swimming around in the plants. If I knew they were there, I could feed them and have more than the odd one survive...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats 

Are the pictures coming up soon . hehehe


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yes ill get some pics up as soon as I can. The albino male bred with one of the silvertips as most of them are the standard colour but a few are albino! They are SO tiny


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats so cool Katie, congratz...i want pics lol


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats! it's an exciting time.

Just make sure they get well fed and you can watch them all grow up nicely
________


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

First 3 pictures are in the Fluval Edge, the ones I threw in there in panic. So far they are happy and eating. Maybe 2 albinos in there.



























This last one is yucky thanks to having some substrate, and feeding time for the other plecos. The babies are mostly seen in this long vase I dropped in the tank. I have a red dot on the left side of the babies I can see.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Cool. Make sure you feed them well. I lost my first batch but second smaller batch of 10 is doing well after some advise from Ursus Sapien (Storm).

It is fun watching them grow.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

any particular food best for these guys? i hae wardley sinking pellets, and i can cook up some yam if needed..


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

well I still have fry in the big tank as well as the safe and secure fluval edge! they are all very hearty chow-downers as I was quite suprised at their size today. Seems they have grown by about 50% in one day! Crazy.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new fry, what other fish do you have in the edge? I think you might think about a pre-filter on the intake....any piece of old sponge.

Congrats


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

djamm said:


> Congrats on the new fry, what other fish do you have in the edge? I think you might think about a pre-filter on the intake....any piece of old sponge.
> 
> Congrats


in the first picture you will see a black sponge on the intake.

There are 2 "mystery fry" that hitchhiked in as eggs on the plants (hence the pre-filter, i saw those guys and immediately bought one!) and the one fry has turned out to be a zebra danio and the other I am still not sure, it is slower growing but seems to be looking more and more like a dwarf neon rainbowfish (both of which actively show spawning behaviours in my 55g, so this doesn't totally suprise me) and also snails which hitch-hiked in. The edge has been running since the end of December so I was pretty confident putting those plecos in there at least until they reach a cm or so each. Problem will be getting them OUT unfortunately for me...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Well survival rates are good so far! I havent seen any bodies anywhere, and I still see plenty of fry in the big 55g. They are smart and they hide in places where I can see them but the other fish can't get to them. The ones in the fluval edge are doing well too. Only thing that crossed my mind was when its time to get them out of there.. how the heck am I going to do that? That hole is not very big.. hrmm.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I put a chunk of zuchinni (weighted down). I peel it and just toss it in raw. Mine are all over it. 

Steve


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in the same boat as you. So on recommendation from Storm, I pulled mine out while they were small and are in a 2.5 gal all to their own, that way I can see them better.

AND!!! it was easier to pull them out now while they are so young b/c apparantly when they get bigger its going to be a pain! And I didn't want to destroy my planted tank.


----------



## Trinionwheel (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats Katie. SO cute, . Can you check the pm i sent ya?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I went out for a walk with my dogs, and they hatched while I was out!




























Yes, I raised them in a shot glass. I had to move the eggs when I found them again in my 55g when I went to switch my substrate to sand. So they went in a shot glass and into the Fluval edge. And theres updated shots of the last batch of fry there too, soooo bonus!


----------



## 4runner (Jul 15, 2010)

so cute!!! congrats!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

That is very cool, congrats on your new found family!!!!  Cheers Laurie


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you got some shot glass luck in that tank. 
the group of fries look so cute!
you must loving every moment of it and congratulations on a another batch


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thats awesome! one of these days ill try my hand at breeding pleco's


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the friendly comments everyone! I'm chalking this batch up to my boyfriend, as he was the one who insisted on saving the eggs, I only suggested he put them in a shot glass!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Soooo cute! Congrats and good luck raising them.


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Awesome*

must be the year for pleco Babbie's have my 1st batch as well long fin all albino they love zucchini and cucumber

Thanks for sharing the pictures

Regards
Andy


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Good going. Nice pictures. If you have time, keep us updated.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I'll do my best to put up pictures as they grow


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

The babies hanging out under the filter intake









The first batch. Sure are growing up! Need a bigger tank for growout...









Lesser quality picture, there's air bubbles on the top glass, but theres the size compared to an algae wafer. older fish on the wafer, babies near the top of the picture.









And that's the anubias nana petite I got from EDGE! Beautiful plant still, thanks!


----------

